# Working Goat Books?



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

Are there any books out there that soley deal with the topic of training your goats to pack and/or pull a cart? I can't seem to find any by looking on the Internet, but there are plenty of books that aren't findable on the internet. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

:whatgoat:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Here are a couple online articles on cartgoat training that I found helpful:

http://www.harnessgoats.co.uk/basicinfo.htm

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/purpo ... goat.shtml

Deb Mc


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I found three on Hoegger.
A goat driving pamphlet:
http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/ ... t=0&page=1

_Practical Goatpacking_ book:
http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/ ... t=0&page=1

And a magazine on working goats:
http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/ ... =65&page=1

Hope this helps! Someday I'd like to train our wether to drive and pack. First I want to teach him a bunch of tricks.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I like practical goatpacking and The Pack Goat by John Mionczynski


----------

